# Which shimano pedals to get?



## jeffmuldoon (Aug 12, 2011)

So I've decided I wanna get shimano spd-sl road pedals for my bike but am not sure which ones I should get. I'm not a racer and just ride for fun and to get fit so dura-ace isn't really necessary. I was thinking either Ultegra or 105 because I don't really wanna go below 105 in quality as I'd like to use these pedals for a while. I currently have an 11 specialized alley with sora and tiagra parts which I know don't get rave reviews but right now I don't think I wanna change all that considering I'd hafta go from a 9 to 10 speed requiring all sorts of money that I don't have. I know my bike is heavy and new wheels etc would be my best bang for my buck but I'm hoping to get a new bike in a year or two with better parts so that shouldn't make a big difference for a year or so. 
So after all that I guess what it boils down to is the price difference for ultregra over 105 pedals worth it? I know ultregra would be lighter and i assume more durable but by how much?


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

Probably not worth the price to upgrade. The only discernible difference between most 105 and Ultegra level parts is strictly weight. 105 may be even more durable because it will use more steel instead of alloy, but the construction is identical. Most sites have the 6700 pedals at about twice the cost of 5700 pedals. If you can stomach the 2 gram weight difference (two grams! That's it!) you will be well-served by 105 pedals. FWIW I have the 6700 pedals and they're awesome, but the only reason I have them is they were a gift. If I were buying for myself I'd probably go with 5700s...


----------



## jeffmuldoon (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah thats how I was leaning. Amazon has the 5700s for 65$ and the 6700s for 113$. 2 grams isn't really that much at all considering I'm about 215 or so pounds so losing some weight would be overall much more of a significant benefit than the 2 gram differences.
To aengbretson or anyone else do you all agree that it would be better to wait on upgrading components and wheels or would it make sense to upgrade some stuff now?


----------



## SlowMover (Jun 6, 2010)

My 2 cents would be invest in GREAT shoes and pedals, probably the most overlooked and under scrutinized aspect of the bike next to saddle choice. Weight is virtually meaningless to your speed unless you are climbing up the side of a mountain for 45 minutes.

Great comfy shoes, the proper fore/aft cleat setting/float for your body's nuances and a properly fit saddle will make cycling a much more enjoyable activity than light wheels and components.

Not that my way is the right way, just an opinion, but with nearly 30 years in the sport I have done it all wrong and spent money in all the wrong places only to find out what works the hard way:mad2:

My saddle, shoes and pedals cost more than my frame/fork/components:blush2:
Tomorrow is a great 5 hour easy ride with my girlie and I will get off the bike with no soreness other than my lungs and legs....via my saddle/shoes/pedals:idea:


----------



## jeffmuldoon (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm actually gonna go and get my shoes from my LBS and gonna get a good fitting after the new year. My lbs has all sorts of different fittings and I'm unsure what to go for. Landry's Bicycles: Services - Landry's Fitting Services. Is the link to their website. Not sure if its cool to post that here or not so if it isn't let me know and I'd be glad to take it down. 



SlowMover said:


> My 2 cents would be invest in GREAT shoes and pedals, probably the most overlooked and under scrutinized aspect of the bike next to saddle choice. Weight is virtually meaningless to your speed unless you are climbing up the side of a mountain for 45 minutes.
> 
> Great comfy shoes, the proper fore/aft cleat setting/float for your body's nuances and a properly fit saddle will make cycling a much more enjoyable activity than light wheels and components.
> 
> ...


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

Another vote for the 105, they work great, very durable, but weigh a few more grams than the Ultegra. The bearings are buttery smooth ... can't find a better deal than the 105s. 

Another thing, Sora and Tiagra components are NOT bad, brakes don't look the prettiest, but they work. And the shifters shift very well, if set up correctly!!!


----------



## Ziggy (Sep 12, 2006)

Nashbar had 105's on sale about 2 weeks ago... got a set for my wife for about $55.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Another vote for 105. They are really good.


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

Go for the 105s. I have them and the Ultegras. And really, the 3-5 grams difference is nothing. 

THe 105s perform equally well and cost a LOT less. You can get them for $50ish in several places these days.


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

I have the Shimmy 7800, 7850, 6700, and the 105. The 105 works just as well as the higher end pedals. I would say stay with the 105.


----------



## wotnoshoeseh (Apr 9, 2011)

+1 for the 105. I have Ultegra cranks but still went for the 105. My LBS will give me a fit when ready for it. Paid more for the pedals through my LBS but will be fitted also as part of the deal......


----------



## giro_man (Oct 29, 2003)

The weight differences are a little more than what has been suggested. Shimano/North America lists the weight of pedals as 330 grams, 314 grams, 260 grams and 248 grams for 105 (5700), ultegra (6700), ultegra carbon and dura ace (7900) respectively. The 105 pedal provides excellent value for the price.


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

I have bikes with DA, Ultegra, and PD-R540. The PD-R540 are just fine and will be great for you, as well as inexpensive.


----------



## TM-17 (Feb 24, 2011)

I have the 540's. It is a fine pedal. Very No thrills. You can replace the plasitc cover for $6.00. I had previously used Speedplay and love the float. BUT, I was getting hotspots all the time and one pedal developed significant lateral play in it within 8 months. 

I would spend the extra money on a lighter pedal either the carbon ultagra or DA.


----------



## silkroad (Jul 8, 2011)

+1 on 540 or 105s.


----------



## chrisclougherty (Mar 23, 2007)

The difference between a 105 pedal and the carbon Ultegra set is 82 grams. That's nearly .2 pound more, which means each time you rotate a pedal you are rotating that greater weight. Added up over the hundreds of thousands or millions of times you will do that the cost is worth it. At least I think so.


----------



## cwdzoot (Oct 16, 2005)

I have all three DA Carbon, Ultegra Alloy and 105 Alloy. They ride and feel exactly the same. It's just a weight and sticker thing.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

chrisclougherty said:


> The difference between a 105 pedal and the carbon Ultegra set is 82 grams. That's nearly .2 pound more, which means each time you rotate a pedal you are rotating that greater weight. Added up over the hundreds of thousands or millions of times you will do that the cost is worth it. At least I think so.


Aren't you usually pushing down? The extra weight would only be a "disadvantage" pulling up?

I think you overstated the impact some.


----------



## eminefes (Mar 2, 2010)

chrisclougherty said:


> The difference between a 105 pedal and the carbon Ultegra set is 82 grams. That's nearly .2 pound more, which means each time you rotate a pedal you are rotating that greater weight. Added up over the hundreds of thousands or millions of times you will do that the cost is worth it. At least I think so.


This is exactly the reason I decided to amputate my feet and replace them with carbon fiber prosthetics. :thumbsup:


----------



## maxxevv (Jan 18, 2009)

There are very subtle differences between the Ultegra and 105 pedals. But not very obvious in normal use, in fact to most people its not even discernible. Most in the weight and the finishing quality. But DA would a big step up in difference in quality as well as in price.  Lower stack height, and better quality bearings for DA. 

This is with regards to the older 7810 pedals versus the Ultegra 6700 and 105 pedals.


----------



## 251 (Nov 2, 2009)

TM-17 said:


> I have the 540's. It is a fine pedal. Very No thrills. You can replace the plasitc cover for $6.00.


As an aside, that plastic piece for 540s fits older Ultegra pedals. I replaced the plastic plates on my Ultegra 6610 pedals for $1/each from my LBS. 

If the 540s are as similar to the old Ultegra pedals as they appear, then they should be great.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

chrisclougherty said:


> The difference between a 105 pedal and the carbon Ultegra set is 82 grams. That's nearly .2 pound more, which means each time you rotate a pedal you are rotating that greater weight. Added up over the hundreds of thousands or millions of times you will do that the cost is worth it. At least I think so.


I don't dispute what you say, but look at his bike. It's a perfectly fine bike, but there isn't a single part on there that was selected for lower weight. Again, all are perfectly fine. But why spend money on this particular thing? If I were the OP, I would go 105 or maybe even Shimano off-series pedals or some Wellgo or housebrand clones... again, all of which are perfectly servicable and will last as long as every single component on that bike (based on my own experience with such pedals).

I would just stay consistent with the overall intention of that bike which has nothing to do with saving grams. Don't spend any more money than you have to.


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

chrisclougherty said:


> The difference between a 105 pedal and the carbon Ultegra set is 82 grams. That's nearly .2 pound more, which means each time you rotate a pedal you are rotating that greater weight. Added up over the hundreds of thousands or millions of times you will do that the cost is worth it. At least I think so.



You're not talking apples to apples. The OP is considering his options among the standard (aluminum) pedals. 

Yes, there is a weight difference (and a BIG cost difference) between the 105 and the Ultegra carbons, but that's not what we're discussing here.

Between the 105 and regular Ultegra pedals the weight difference is about 6 grams and the material differences are minimal while the Ultegra pedals cost twice as much. Therefore the 105 pedals are a much better value.


----------



## Pitts Pilot (Dec 5, 2011)

I have all three and this has already been said, but here is another way to say it:

I would not wager more than $10.00 that I could tell the difference in a blind test.

You'll "win" more than that with the 105's and it's the right pedal in this case.

I recently bought the latest Dura-Ace carbon ones that look really nice, but that is because I'm a dumbass.


----------



## savechief (Apr 16, 2009)

If I were you, I'd jump all over the carbon Ultegra pedals from Ribble for $135 (you'll just have to wait until they're back in stock).

Shimano Clipless SPD SL 6700 Ultegra Carbon Pedals


----------



## *sigh* (Dec 4, 2011)

I have the Ultegra ones (to match my crank), but everything I've read on the 105's says they are great, and since they are the same design you can't go wrong with either. 

I can't imagine anyone would notice the slight weight difference in either, so the 105's are a great option and definitely a better value.


----------



## revert (Dec 8, 2011)

may i suggest a shimano mountain pedal? Yes- you may feel a bit goofy using a mountain pedal on your road bike, and yes- the smaller cleat creates a greater pressure point on the sole- but the metal cleat lasts soooo much longer. And you'll have the option of using a mountain shoe if you want. I've riden with mountain pedals for years and years and am perfectly happy with it. Does shimano still make a road pedal for mountain shoe cleats? I don't think so.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

revert said:


> may i suggest a shimano mountain pedal? Yes- you may feel a bit goofy using a mountain pedal on your road bike, and yes- the smaller cleat creates a greater pressure point on the sole- but the metal cleat lasts soooo much longer. And you'll have the option of using a mountain shoe if you want. I've riden with mountain pedals for years and years and am perfectly happy with it. *Does shimano still make a road pedal for mountain shoe cleats?* I don't think so.


I think so:








The A520 (and the A530 as well).

And to interject my own thoughts: If you're going to be riding for long periods of time and not doing a lot of walking in your cycling shoes then I would recommend road pedals. However if someone wants to ride from place to place, get off their bike, and walk around a town, park, monument, etc., then a touring setup (like the above pedals) is likely the best route. I ride my CX bike with eggbeaters during the spring and I notice the difference in comfort that a wide pedal platform gives, especially on rides longer than two hours.


----------



## revert (Dec 8, 2011)

There you go: A520. Yes, what you say is quite right. But I think these pedals would fit what the original poster was looking for. I might get me a pair of these.


----------



## pedderg (Dec 16, 2011)

I use both 105 5700 pedals and the Ultegra Carbon pedals on my best bike. The main reason for going with shimano were:

1. I have 2 bikes and 1 pair of shoes, so wanted two pairs of pedals that worked with the same cleats. 

2. I wasn't willing to pay £400 for two pairs of Speedplays, and I wasn't too impressed with the look pedals that I currently had fitted.

3. Shimano pedals are good quality and the 5700 spd sl's Arent too expensive.

I use 5700 on my winter trainer and ultegra on my carbon bike. The 5700s on the winter bike as they are far better a pedal than the R540s and were exceptional value. 

I bought the Ultegra Carbon pedals purely and simply because they matched the ultegra group on my best bike, and used the same cleats as the 105 pedals on my training bike. 

The differences between the two are weight (only very slight, not enough to worry about), aesthetics (which to be brutally honest is the ONLY reason I bought Ultegras, because they are carbon, look swish and match my best bike) and bearings. The bearings on the Ultegra pedals are definitely better quality than the 105s and the sealing is noticeably better, but if looked after I can't see that this will make a huge difference, as both can be serviced using shimano bearing tools. If I wasn't bothered about the aesthetics I would have bought 105 pedals for both bikes almost certainly, but the carbon Ultegras do look very cool.

FWIW I have also used the shimano M520 MTB pedals and shoes, and find the shimano road pedals and shoes much much more comfortable. The difference in power transfer from the road pedals is also very noticeable.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I bought 105 pedals off a friend of mine for $30 because he wanted his ultegra pedals to match the rest of the group on his bike. Find someone on CL or a forum that is upgrading and snag their used stuff for an awesome price. Even he noticed that the 105 pedals are easier to get your foot in, a plus for beginners with clipless. 

I rode a bike with DA 7900 pedals and actually didn't like it much because there was a crazy amount of float that felt like I was walking on ice.


----------



## Slow Ride (Jul 10, 2008)

I'll share my limited experience.

I have DA7810 and R540. The DA7810 have great bearings as can be expected. The only "downside" to that is when I'm tired and/or fatigued and riding hard, getting back into the DA can be more difficult. If I miss clipping in, the pedal spins so freely it might spin a few times. And it takes less of a bump to make it spin on a miss. I can more easily clip into the R540 when fatigued. 

I do not know if the slightly different body shape contributes to ease of clipping. It seems to me the R540 shape keeps the front of the cleat centered better when clipping in. 

Also, I recently looked at the parts sheets for the different pedals. DA has a unique needle bearing. But from Ultegra down to R540, the models share internal parts. Perhaps the bearing races are more polished on higher models. I could be wrong on any of that due to my limited review of the specs, so feel free to contradict if you have any knowledge about it. 

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Dura Ace has three bearings. One needle and two roller. Unless cost is really an issue I would go with the higher quality materials, fit, and finish of Ultegra. I'm using DA myself but would be fine with Ultegra.


----------



## GeorgeB Minnesota (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't worry about a gram here or a gram there.
It's the weight of the bike rider that is generally the problem.
105's are usually a better buy for the dollar on most items over an Ultegra.


----------



## cnw20 (Dec 11, 2011)

So not a lot of Speedplay or Look fans to throw in their 2 cents?


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Since he is asking about Shimano pedals why would we? Especially Speedplay which are a very different type of pedal.
I will say Looks are not as well made or durable as Shimano. I started with Looks in 1983 but have used Shimano for some time. I tried the new Look Blades out of curiosity but they looked like ass after a month of riding and I went back to Shimano.


----------



## Ventura Roubaix (Oct 10, 2009)

I like my 105 pedals, but I don't have a lot of experience with different pedals. If your not real concern with weight the 105 has been solid and reliable for me.


----------



## Anthony3 (Aug 29, 2011)

My vote goes for the 105s I've got them and they work great!


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

One can only hope the OP hasn't waited nearly a year to make up his mind...


----------



## jlfreemire (Oct 15, 2011)

none of the above... buy speedlplays and break them in and you wont regret it.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Because.....?


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

pmt said:


> I have bikes with DA, Ultegra, and PD-R540. The PD-R540 are just fine and will be great for you, as well as inexpensive.


I got a pair from Performance for $49.95 + shipping a couple of weeks ago. At full LBS retail, they're only $10 or so cheaper than 105s, so unless you're getting a deal, I'd spend the extra $10.


----------



## brianvosburgh (May 17, 2012)

Are ther any differences between the 105 and DA pedals as far as clipping in? I have 105's and am admittedly a noob (addicted in 6 weeks doing 120+ miles per week), but am frustrated with how much effort it takes to successfully clip in. I'm in NoVA and ride the WO&D from Ashburn to Clark's Gap daily which means between lights getting to the trail and the road crossings I'm fumbling the damn pedals frequently. I think I can score some DA's on eBay for a decent rprice and wondering if I should just STFU and I'll get there or if a nicer pedal might land right when I clip out making it less of a dexterity thing to get back in...


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

No real difference in clipping in between a 105 SPD-SL pedal with a metal surface plate and a newer Dura-Ace SPD-SL with a metal surface plate. There is an older SPD-SL design out there that uses a nylon plate, and these are definitely harder to clip into, as well as being not as durable.

Assuming you have the newer version, you can take an allen key and change your release tension on your pedal, so it will clip in and release easier. By default it is set in the middle.


----------

